# So , it begins



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

A friend from work has invited me to go to Idaho to take care of a lttle varmint infestation around the Boise area with him and a few of his friends. It will be the first trip out for the year (besides the Jack shoot with Fixed and .45). My trigger finger is starting to twitch. :mrgreen: I read another thread about people starting to get excited about some hunts coming up. With the snow yesterday and today it's time to cut loose. *OOO* *()* *OOO* *()*


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm a little jealous.... -)O(-

Good for you Al Hansen...  .......if those calibers of yours seem too small..just give me a call and I loan you a couple of _real_ guns with larger calibers... :mrgreen:

Have a good time Al...


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Maybe I'll take that new shot gun and break it in because no one around here gets out . :mrgreen: I guess I could always take the 7 mm Mag. o-|| o-|| o-|| *(u)* *(u)*


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Aim small, miss small

Good Luck, Good Shooting


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Mojo1. Can't see small anymore. That's the reason why they make those big optics. _(O)_ _(O)_


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to the land of BIG marmots! You lucky bastage. :mrgreen:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

sounds like a good time AL, nail 'em!

sawsman


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Give em hell al, give em hell. Take some pictures of the .204 damage.


----------



## Surfer Coyote (Jan 14, 2008)

Get as many as you can, and the ones you miss make sure they are running south so that the rest of us can finish them off!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Wind and Elevation Mrs. Langston- wind and elevation


----------

